# Cracked water tank



## lexster (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi folks

This is my first post but I've been lurking for a while, some great tips and advice on here.

I've just upgraded from a pressurised portafilter machine to a classic (2nd hand) but have discovered a crack in the corner of the water tank - result, a steady leak.

Any ideas how to bodge a repair (I thought about some kind of tape or epoxy) or does anyone know where I might source a replacement tank?

many thanks,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome

Its great to see long time lurkers posting









There used to be a product called No More Leaks from Selleys. Not sure how food safe it is though.

One option is to place an ice-cream tub inside the tank, or check eBay for spare parts that pop up often.


----------



## lexster (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Glenn, I'm using a tupperware box at the moment. Will look out for a spare tank...


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think that new tanks are that expensive...but if it is a bit of Araldite will do the trick nicely!

Lee


----------

